# 16v pistons in 8v engine??



## unot28 (Jan 4, 2013)

hello i am new to the forum and just looking for some tips. i just want to know i have a project engine 1.8 8v which i want to use the 16 valve pistons in has this been done?, i already have the pistons only thing is they stick out 1mm above the block at tdc, i am gonna take the pistons to the engineers to take aff that 1mm but does any one know what compression i wil be running on this setup if it is possible and my other problem wil probly be valve clearence with those flat top pistons in there any help and ideas are welcome thanx

sorry if my english is bad not my 1st language


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes, it can and has been done more than a few times. Just a guess without doing the math, I would say the static compression would be in the 12:1 area. If you don't get real extreme with valve timing there should be no issues with valve to piston contact. It will be rather expensive to run on the street as Super Plus will be required even with conservative ignition timing. Is there a reason for the use of machined 16v pistons? You can make good power with the factory 10:1 pistons or also get some Santana flat-tops which are more in the 11:1 range.


----------



## unot28 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanx that is probly the best news i have heard about my build so valve clearence is fine cool, from where i am from (i am from south africa btw ) nobody chould answer me an laughed at me for even mentioning the 16v pistons but now that i know it has been done before i can relax thanx alot


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

you might find more info in the Hybrid forum.


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

Why don't you just use 10:1 8V pistons?


----------

